# teich der riesen !!!!



## 23kingpin (9. April 2008)

#hguten abend wollte mal bericht erstatten was an der bahrweilermühle abgeht !!!!! hatte letzten monat das hausboot für 48std gemieten war ein voller erfolg haben 8 forellen von 4 bis 6 kg gezogen und zwei störe 120 m und 115 m 26 und 24 pfund kann nur jedem die bahrweiler mühle empfelen auch wenn es nur nen forellenpuff ist !!! aber für ein kurzer angelurlaub ist das genau das richtige !!!! dort hat mann große fische und fisch garantie !! und der besitzer thomas ist auf jeden fall voll in ordnung gibt gute tipps und hilft auch schon mal bei der landung wenn was großes gebissen hat und der kescher zu klein ist ! das wochenende war so gut das wir für juni schon wieder gebucht haben !!!|supergri


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (9. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



23kingpin schrieb:


> und zwei störe 120 m und 115 m 26 und 24 pfund kann nur jedem die bahrweiler mühle empfelen auch



Petri zu den Stören. Da müsst ihr aber nen großen Kescher gehabt haben |bigeyes
Ich hatte schon übelst Probleme einen 65 Meter Barsch in meinen Kescher zu bekommen. Aber 120m .... FETTES RESPEKT ! War bestimmt nicht einfach auf der Kanonenkugel zu sitzen und gleicheitig noch mutierte Störe zu keschern!#6

mfg


----------



## Fear no fish (9. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Moinsen!

...65 Meter Barsch?Auch wenn Du 65cm meinst....Stell mal bitte ein Bild von dem Monsterbarsch ein...bitte,bitte,....oder irgendetwas anderes..!!



Gruß
Holger


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

nimmt den nicht hoch, nur weil er das Komma vergessen hat, als ob er der erste wäre.

Petri zu den Fischen.

BTW 65 m > Sattelzug (Standard und US Version)


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon übelst Probleme einen 65 Meter Barsch in meinen Kescher zu bekommen.




ROFL

Bilder, bitte!!!!


muss ja ein Hammer-Viktoriabarsch gewesen sein. :q


----------



## Laksos (10. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Mal wieder ernsthaft,

@ 23kingpin
Habt ihr auch ein paar Bilder gemacht? Wäre interessant, wenn du mal einige Fotos einstellen könntest. Nicht nur von den Fischen, auch von der Anlage (Hausboot und Teich).

Übrigens Glückwunsch, daß es für euch so schön gelaufen ist! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Die haben doch ne sehr schöne Seite.
www.barweilermuehle.de


----------



## Laksos (10. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Jo, sieht schon ganz gut aus! Aber fände ich trotzdem schön, seine eigenen Fotos auch noch zu sehen, falls er welche gemacht hat und sie uns zeigen möchte.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Fotos von Boardies sind natürlich immer am Schönsten.


----------



## jg050974 (10. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Hallo 23kingpin,

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.

Habt Ihr an Teich 1 geangelt?? Wie waren die Temperaturen im März?

Ich werde an Pfingsten für 3 Tage und 3 Nächte mit einem Kumpel an die Barweiler Mühle fahren. 
Was ist sonst noch so gefangen worden?

Viele Grüße
jg050974


----------



## 23kingpin (10. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

ja am teich 1 !!war sehr kalt und es lag auch noch ein wenig schnee !!!! sonst wurden nur noch forellen gefangen !!! bilder setze ich noch ein !!!


----------



## 23kingpin (10. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

von den forellen haben wir leider keine bilder gemacht !!! die bilder wurden mit dem handy gemacht dafür sind sie aber ganz gut geworden !!!


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Wird denn an dieser Anlage ein Bundesfischereischein benötigt?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ulli3D (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Wird denn an dieser Anlage ein Bundesfischereischein benötigt?



Nein, nirgendwo in Deutschland wird ein _Bundesfischereischein_ benötigt


----------



## voice (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

wie und womit habt ihr die störe gefangen???? Durften die mitgenommen werden oder mussten die releast werden??? Fragen über fragen....
btw ich bin auch ein absoluter fan der mühle...
voice
PS überall in deutschland ist der bundesfischereischein nötig.... wird nur nie danach gefragt....leider


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

haben die störe auf tauwurm mit käse gefangen !!! hätten sie mitnehmen können!! haben sie aber wieder reingeschmissen! haben sie am ersten tag gefangen und hätten sie nicht transportieren können ausserdem was will mann mit solch großen fische  !?sind zu schade um sie kaputt zu knüppeln !!!!


----------



## bissfieber (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Hallo, 
mich würde mal interessieren was der für 150€ einsetzt und ob man den Teich wo man fischt für sich alleine hat. In 48h 8 Forellen und 2 Störe, das wären ja alle 4-5h ein Fisch. Ist ja nicht sooo toll. Ich denke mal für 150€ müsste der doch auch ordentlich was reinschmeißen.
Danke für ne Antwort.


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

in den teich kommen nur forellen ab 2 kilo rein ist halt nicht so einfach dort die forellen zu überlisten sind halt alles großforellen und die beißen halt immer etwas vorsichtiger als die kleinen 200 gramm forellen !!! bin hauptsächlich nur auf stör gegangen !!! ich war zufrieden mit unserem fang hätte auch schlechter ausgehen können !!!!


----------



## knutemann (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Wieviel Ruten sind denn bei eurem Törn pro Person erlaubt gewesen?


----------



## bissfieber (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Zu wievielen wart ihr denn da?
Hat man den Teich wirklich für 48h für sich? Und wie will der Besitzer Nachts konntrollieren das man nicht 10 Runten reinwirft und mit lebendigem köfi angelt?


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



voice schrieb:


> PS überall in deutschland ist der _bundesfischereischein_ nötig....




Aha, und wo bekommt man den? |rolleyes

Auf meinem Fischereischein steht komischerweise nichts von "Bundes" drauf... #c


----------



## voice (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

hast recht wicked.....den fischereischein mein ich....mea culpa
voice


----------



## voice (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

fox....lerne mal den thomas kennen..... der wird von vielen nicht gemocht, weil er klartext redet und auch handelt....wer den fisch nicht anständig behandelt, seinen müll rumwirft, stress macht oder sich nicht an die regeln hält kann nicht gehen....der geht. ich mag ihn gerade deshalb.... er ist ein vollblutangler.... und kein puffbesitzer. ich hab noch in keiner anlage erlebt, dass sich so um den GAST gekümmert wird.
in meinen augen absolut empfehlenswert.
voice


----------



## sunny (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Hat das Hausboot ne eigene Tiefkühltruhe oder wie hast du deinen Fisch versorgt? Gibt es eine Fangbegrenzung?

@Foxfisher
Auch wenn sich 8 Forellen in 48 Stunden im ersten Moment nicht soviel anhört, aber 8 Forellen mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 5 Kilo, macht insgesamt 40 Kilo Fisch. Ist ne gute Sache für 150,00 € , auch wenn er nichts eingesetzt hat.


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

#q





Foxfisher schrieb:


> Zu wievielen wart ihr denn da?
> Hat man den Teich wirklich für 48h für sich? Und wie will der Besitzer Nachts konntrollieren das man nicht 10 Runten reinwirft und mit lebendigem köfi angelt?[/qu  wir waren zu zweit !!! und kontrolliren tut da keiner kommt höchstens nachts einer rum aber wer mit 10 angeln angelt das hat dann nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun sondern eher mit wild dieberei !!!!! und macht doch auch keinen spass der fisch soll doch auch seine chance bekommen !!!


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



voice schrieb:


> fox....lerne mal den thomas kennen..... der wird von vielen nicht gemocht, weil er klartext redet und auch handelt....wer den fisch nicht anständig behandelt, seinen müll rumwirft, stress macht oder sich nicht an die regeln hält kann nicht gehen....der geht. ich mag ihn gerade deshalb.... er ist ein vollblutangler.... und kein puffbesitzer. ich hab noch in keiner anlage erlebt, dass sich so um den GAST gekümmert wird.
> in meinen augen absolut empfehlenswert.
> voice


                                                                                             ganz ganz genau so sehe ich das auch !!!


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



Foxfisher schrieb:


> Zu wievielen wart ihr denn da?
> Hat man den Teich wirklich für 48h für sich? Und wie will der Besitzer Nachts konntrollieren das man nicht 10 Runten reinwirft und mit lebendigem köfi angelt?


wer macht denn so etwas`??


----------



## sunny (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@Foxfisher 
Also 40 KG Forelle für 300,00 € 

@23kingpin
Könntest du bitte noch was zu den anderen Fragen sagen #6? Danke.


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



sunny schrieb:


> @Foxfisher
> Also 40 KG Forelle für 300,00 €
> 
> @23kingpin
> Könntest du bitte noch was zu den anderen Fragen sagen #6? Danke.


ne keine kühltruhe haben nen großen setzkescher mit gehabt und haben uns noch einen vom besitzer geliehen !!! fangbegrenzung gibt es keine ausser die großen störe ab 1,80 muss mann wieder rein schmeißen !!


----------



## bissfieber (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Mit 10 ruten war aber auch mehr ein Beispiel. Dachte ihr versteht das. Aber naja. 
Setzt er keine Fische ein?


----------



## sunny (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Supi,wieder schlauer.

Und was ist mit der Frage |supergri?



knutemann schrieb:


> Wieviel Ruten sind denn bei eurem Törn pro Person erlaubt gewesen?



Gibt es auf der HP ne Teichordnung, hab ich irgendwie nicht gesehen? Dann bräuchte man dir keine Löcher in den Bauch fragen.

Was für Köder sind bspw. erlaubt? Wie wird besetzt? Täglich, wöchentlich?


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



sunny schrieb:


> @Foxfisher
> Also 40 KG Forelle für 300,00 €
> 
> @23kingpin
> Könntest du bitte noch was zu den anderen Fragen sagen #6? Danke.


 


Foxfisher schrieb:


> Mit 10 ruten war aber auch mehr ein Beispiel. Dachte ihr versteht das. Aber naja.
> Setzt er keine Fische ein?


klar setzt er fische ein am vortag wurden zb 8 störe eingesetzt und glaubt mir in den teichen ist genug fisch drin !! die forellen werden auch nicht gewogen sondern  nach auge eingesetzt !!!!!


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

www.bahrweilermühle.de pro person 2 ruten  !! besatz keine ahnung !!


----------



## voice (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@23kingpin..... wir scheinen in vielem einer meinung zu sein.... wenn du nochmal an die mühle fährst ...meld dich mal per pn.... vielleicht gehn wir mal zusammen.... wenn du magst.
voice


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

http://www.barweilermuehle.de/index1.html sry hier ist die richtige adresse !!


----------



## voice (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

also.... ich hatte mal in der woche den teich der riesen für mich.... da wurden 5 forellen und 2 störe besetzt..... forelle ab 2 kg.....störe so um nen meter.....
voice


----------



## 23kingpin (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



voice schrieb:


> @23kingpin..... wir scheinen in vielem einer meinung zu sein.... wenn du nochmal an die mühle fährst ...meld dich mal per pn.... vielleicht gehn wir mal zusammen.... wenn du magst.
> voice


ja hört sich doch gut an haben vom 7.6. bis 9.6. gebucht wenn du lust hast kannste dann ja mal vorbei schauen !!! wollen es dann mal auf die welse versuchen ab mai werden denn wieder afrika welse besetzt !!!


----------



## theundertaker (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nein, nirgendwo in Deutschland wird ein _Bundesfischereischein_ benötigt


 
Danke für die bescheidene Antwort...ich kenne mich mit solchen Angelanlagen in Deutschland nicht aus...#q


----------



## voice (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

man braucht auch in den kommerz. anlagen einen schein... es wird nur selten danach gefragt weil sonst weniger zahlende angler kämen....
voice


----------



## voice (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Q23...wenn ich zeit habe komme ich vorbei...


----------



## ossi85 (11. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Mahlzeit !
war mit 23kingpin an der mühle. war echt ein cooles wochenende auf dem hausboot.
uns sind auch einige dicke brummer ausgeschlitzt,hätte also auch besser ausgehen können!
aber im grossen und ganzen hatten wir eine menge spaß und waren ziemlich zufrieden.....


----------



## drogba (12. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

ist natürlich sehr schwer in einem teich fische zu fangen der extra dafür bestimmt wurde viele und große fische zu "fassen"#q war selber früher so einer doch mittlerweile ist meine einstellung eine andere geworden.ich finde es peinlich wenn man so etwa besuchen muss versuch die doch mal inem bach zu fangen dann nenn ich dich könig der großen


----------



## 23kingpin (12. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

in was für einen bach bitte schön ????


----------



## Thecatfisch (12. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Der größte ''Bach'' in Deutschland...Der Rhein!!!!Guter Welsbestand..jetzt nciht der ALLEr beste aber gut....hasst auch chancen auf Große.!!


----------



## pk0312 (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



drogba schrieb:


> ist natürlich sehr schwer in einem teich fische zu fangen der extra dafür bestimmt wurde viele und große fische zu "fassen"#q war selber früher so einer doch mittlerweile ist meine einstellung eine andere geworden.ich finde es peinlich wenn man so etwa besuchen muss versuch die doch mal inem bach zu fangen dann nenn ich dich könig der großen


 

Mal ne frage was sollen solche aussagen hier immer es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen wo und wie und an was für seen er angeln geht! Ich will dich jetzt nicht kritisieren und respektiere deine meinung auch aber in jedes Vereinsgewässer werden Fische eingesetzt die dann gefangen werden sollen, klar nicht so schnell aber das prinzip is doch das selbe. 

P.S. Auch in einem kommerziellen Teich springen dir die fische nicht mit selbstmord gedanken einfach so in den Kescher da gehört genauso viel Anglerisches Können zu wie an jedem anderen Vereinsteich auch


----------



## Balouderbaer (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

#6#6#6

Good Posting!

Bin vollkommen Deiner Meinung.

MfG
Manni


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Sorry, aber in einem Zuchtbecken große Fische zu fangen ist ja wohl nicht vergleichbar mit einem "freien" Gewässer??? #c

In so einem Puff ne Forelle von 5  Kilo zu fangen ist nur eine Frage von Zeit (=Geldeinsatz für die Karte), aber wenn Du in einem frei zugänglichen, offenen (Vereins-) Gewässer eine Forelle von 2 Kilo fängst hast Du 5 mal mehr meinen Respekt... Natürlich kann man da auch Glück haben, aber es erfordert allgemein ein deutlich höheres anglerisches Können...

Das ändert nix dran das es auch an Forellenseen sehr gute Angler gibt, die sich den dortigen Erfordernissen anpassen. Respekt dafür! Aber die Forelle von 10 Pfund an sich ist eben nix besonderes...

Genauso wie es was anderes ist ob ich einen Hecht von 100cm in Schweden fange oder einen von 85cm bei uns in der Nidder (kleiner Bach, braucht ihr nicht kennen|rolleyes), ich freue mich über den in Schweden, aber der 85er bei uns ist deutlich schwerer zu fangen... Das selbe gilt für den Bodden, oder eben die Forelle im Puff #t

Sorry, nur meine Meinung... #h


CU Stefan


----------



## Carphunter 76 (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber in einem Zuchtbecken große Fische zu fangen ist ja wohl nicht vergleichbar mit einem "freien" Gewässer??? #c
> 
> In so einem Puff ne Forelle von 5  Kilo zu fangen ist nur eine Frage von Zeit (=Geldeinsatz für die Karte), aber wenn Du in einem frei zugänglichen, offenen (Vereins-) Gewässer eine Forelle von 2 Kilo fängst hast Du 5 mal mehr meinen Respekt... Natürlich kann man da auch Glück haben, aber es erfordert allgemein ein deutlich höheres anglerisches Können...
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch Deiner Meinung, aber darum geht es eigentlich garnicht. 



Wenn jemand das Geld hat, für 48 Stunden Angeln 140€uro UND er daran Spaß hat, ist doch alles wunderbar. 
Ich gönne jedem seinen Spaß.

Ein Bekannter hat in einem Teich auf einem Golfplatz einen Karpfen von 40 Pfund gefangen, der Fisch hatte noch nie einen Haken gesehen. Aber das ist keine Leistung, aber wenn er Spaß daran hatte, ist es Ok.

Ich kann auch Tagen etwas abgewinnen, an denen ich keinen Fisch fange. WEnn die Umgebung stimmt und ich auch noch andere Sachen am Wasser erlebe, außer den Fischen, die ich nicht fange, dann ist das echt Ok.


Jedem das Seine !!! 


Petri Heil zu den Fischen ! #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Richtig, solange man Spaß dran hat ist das vollkommen OK!

Habe auch nie was anderes gesagt...


----------



## pk0312 (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Also im prinzip gebe ich dir recht aber ich lese das hier andauernd das es keine kunst ist am forellensee fische zu fangen die da quasi eingesperrt sind und das nervt langsam ganz schön. 
Mal abgesehen davon kommt es auch immer drauf an wie gross der vereinssee ist in dem angelt es gibt ja auch kleine vereinsteiche die mit einem etwas grösseren forellensee durchaus konkurieren können


----------



## drogba (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

wenn es jemand gefällt bitte .aber die überschrift errinert mich stark an die bildzeitung"TEICH DER RIESEN"mit solchen überschriften kannste den thread traffic ankurbeln(zumal es ja auch schon genug themen über die Barweiler Mühler gibt).wie meine vorredner schon sagten es ist wenig anglerisches können dabei was ich auch in meinem vorherigen postin geschrieben hatte.mein respekt bekommst du auf jedenfall nicht. ein kleines bespiel mein kumpel war leztes jahr an einem solchen teich hat sich dann mittags ausgezogen gesonnt und bekommt dann auch noch auf teig nen bis von nem 110cm stör den er dann natürlich auch rausgezogen hat .absolutes nichts können oder(ggf. glück)?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das ändert nix dran das es auch an Forellenseen sehr gute Angler gibt, die sich den dortigen Erfordernissen anpassen. Respekt dafür! Aber die Forelle von 10 Pfund an sich ist eben nix besonderes...



@pk0312

Ich zitiere mich ja ungern selbst, aber hast Du den Teil des Postings gelesen?

Ich sage nicht das die Leute am Puff nicht angeln können, aber wenn nach jeder entnommenen Forelle von 10 Pfund am nächsten Tag eine in der Größe nachgesetzt wird (werben einige Puffbesitzer ja auch damit!) ist der Bestand einfach da... Immer! Und entsprechend kannst Du den Fisch fangen...

Such mal in einem offenen Gewässer ne Forelle von 5 Pfund... Und dann fang die eine die da in diesem Flußstück von 5 Kilometer schwimmt, und das seit 8 jahren die sie gebraucht hat um so groß zu werden... Und dann sag mir das man die beiden Sachen vergleichen kann... :m

Bin gespannt...#6


----------



## Lorenz (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



drogba schrieb:


> ich finde es peinlich wenn man so etwa besuchen muss versuch die doch mal inem bach zu fangen *dann nenn ich dich könig der großen*



Ist das das Ziel es Angelns?
"König der großen" oder was auch immer genannt zu werden?


Also mir geht es beim Angeln um den Spass und nicht um "Trophäen",Rekorde ,"Ansehen" (egal ob bei anderen Anglern oder Mitmenschen) ,was andere von mir denken oder wie auch immer... 



Hätte er Bilder von ihm und einem Haufen Großforellen online gestellt und dazu geschrieben:
_Hey, schaut mal her was ich für riesen Fänge gemacht habe,wie toll ich angeln kann.Das muss mir erstmal einer nachmachen! So Fische fangen andere in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht ...bla bla bla...

_Dann könnte ich dein Posting schon verstehen,aber so nicht!




drogba schrieb:


> mein respekt bekommst du auf jedenfall nicht.


Kann man sich davon was kaufen? |rolleyes
Hat er irgendwo was in der Art "Huldigt mir und meinen mega Fängen" geschrieben?
Nee....also lass ihm doch sein Spass!  




*Lasst ihm doch seinen Spass!
Es kann doch jeder Angeln wo er will...  *


----------



## morelia2k4 (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Hallo,
eventuell hab ich das überlesen.
Aber mit welcher Technik darf den geangelt werden?
Was ist erlaubt und was ist verboten.
Habe beim überfliegen der Homepage auch nichts finden können.
Weil mit Wobblern und Spinnern wäre das schon mehr als klasse.

Gruß


----------



## pk0312 (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@schleien-Stefan  natürlich iss das nicht vergleichbar man kann halt Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen und ich hab auch nicht gesagt das du gesagt hast man braucht kein können am forellenpuff aber viele hier im forum schreiben das und das sind ziemlich genau die leute die um 5 uhr morgens an irgendeinem forellenteich stehen damit sie auch bloss nen guten platz bekommen und dann nix fangen und aus frust sagen ich war da noch nie und das iss ja pipi fax an so nem see angeln zu gehen 

@drogba mal zu deiner kleinen geschichte ich war auch mal im sommer an unserem Vereinsee geangelt und habe mich in der abendsonne gesonnt und dann habe ich innerhalb von 10 min 2 aale gefangen einen von 86cm und einen von 95 cm und da braucht man dann auch nichts können oder was???!!!!!!!!??? SO EIN UNSINN


----------



## 23kingpin (13. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

was geht denn hier ab ???? eins muss ich mal klar stellen wollte nur von meinem kleinen angelurlaub erzählen ich bin auch nicht der beste freund von forellen teichen und geh auch lieber in der freien natur fischen aber wenn mann unbeding mal auf nem hausboot angeln möchte und auch mal nen stör fangen möchte ist das genau das richtige !!! und die mühle ist nicht wie kommerzielle teichanlagen mit kleinen qudratischen teichen sondern mit 2 richtg schön angelegten seen die alles an fisch zu bieten haben !!!!


----------



## voice (14. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

es ist doch seltsam....man kann mit der richtigen destruktiven einstellung jeden trööt auf das gleiche thema lenken... jeder wie er mag... und kann oder nicht kann...
voice


----------



## drogba (15. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

wenn er uns erzählt teich der riesen und dann auch noch voller stolz erzählt das er forellen von 4-8 pf oder so gefangen zu haben(incl stör) prahlt man doch damit oder?das du mit diesem thema nicht nur freunde findest sollte dir schon vorher klar gewesen sein daher verstehe ich die verwunderung nicht ganz.klar ist es auch immer etwas können dabei .aber zu deinem bsp. pk0 es ist doch sicher vorprogrammiert das man in teichen die künstlich besezt worden sind große fische bzw viele zu fangen oder?das mit deinem vereinsee ist ja schön und gut aber das ist eben nur die ausnahme und am forellen teich eben NICHT.da ist es doch mittlerweile normal das wenn man sich nich zu dumm anstellt nen stör großforelle oder sonst was fängt.kennst du ein gewässer wo das auch so ist?wo du auch nich exorbitante summen zahlen musst?


----------



## 23kingpin (15. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

langsam hab ich das gefühl das du neidisch bist !! oder warum besuchst du so oft den threat !!! wenn ich angeben wollte würde ich bilder von den fängen vom letzten jahr reinstellen die in der freien natur (ruhr) gefangen worden sind da würdest du blass vor neid werden !!!!


----------



## wallerangler (15. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

hallo drogba wenn es so einfach ist einen der sogenannten forellenpuffs etwas zu fangen kannst du gerne mal mitkommen wenn ich mal wieder einen besuche wo ich immer auf stör fische . wenn es so einfach währe hätte ich dort schon mehr gefangen wie nur einen , am besats liegt es auf jeden fall nicht es sind genug drinn . da du ja anscheinend ein so guter angler bist würde ich gerne von dir lernen wie man die störe dort fängt , ich spreche aber von stören ab 1,6 m aufwärts und nicht von sterlets .


----------



## drogba (15. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

neid ist das gröste lobt und groses lob bekommen nur wirklich  besondere menschen zu denen zählst du gewiss nicht sonst würdest du mir nicht solche unterstellung machen.@wallerangler hättest du mal weiter gelesen wüsstest du das ich früher auch oft an solchen teichen vertreten war aber ich niemals wieder dort hin will .alleine bei dem publikum muss ich speien wovon die hälfte nicht mal halbwegs deutsch schreiben kann oder sich in sonst irgenteiner weiße sich artikulieren kann....aber das nur am rande .wer sagt das ich ein großer angler bin ?ich sagte lediglich das dies keine kunst ist dort große fische zu fangen die extra dafür eingesezt worden.und wofür sonst wurden diese teiche angelegt um vor sich hin zu gammeln?nein nur damit die leute was fangen und ordentlich zahlen und für 18 euro sogar bis hin zu 30 € könnte ich mir theoretisch ne tages karte für die ahr holen wenn nichts sogar 2 ( bei 30 €) und hätte sicher ein schöneren tag ohne nervende menschen mit jeder menge ads...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (15. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

nanana, jetzt wirds aber unruhig... warum eigentlich?

Recht hat doch in seinem Sinne jeder; wenn mir der Puff das Gefühl gibt, anglerisch begabter als meine direkten Sitznachbarn zu sein, ist es doch o.K.
Wenn ich aber der Meinung bin, das herausfangen von extra für mich eingesetzten Fischen, ist für mich selber anglerisch nicht vertretbar, muß man das halt auch akzeptieren!

Ist ne moralische Sache, kann doch wirklich nur selber jeder für sich beantworten...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bagsta343 (15. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

grüsse an alle threat-versauer...#h
ihr disser :v mich an....

der bagsta


----------



## 23kingpin (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

sauber der bagsta343 !!!!


----------



## voice (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

mensch drogba.... wenn du so ein puffveganer bist dann lass doch deine nase aus den tröööts... mach doch einfach einen eigenen auf, in dem du zu diesem thema stellung nehmen und eine beliebig grosse schaar von puristenjüngern um dich versammeln kannst.
was ich zum speien finde sind deine verallgemeinerungen, nicht jeder der einen puff besucht, ist zwangsläufig der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig und selbst wenn, ich habe bei den meisten menschen die der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig sind, mehr toleranz gefunden, als du sie hier an den tag legst.
deine meinung ist außerdem, den altusern zumindest, hinreichend und in meinen augen zum überdruss bekannt.
voice


----------



## morelia2k4 (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

hallo zum zweiten mal,
meine Frage scheint irgend wie untergegangen zu sein.

@23kingpin

Eventuell hab ich das überlesen,
aber mit welcher Technik darf den geangelt werden?
Was ist erlaubt und was ist verboten.
Habe beim überfliegen der Homepage auch nichts finden können.
Weil mit Wobblern und Spinnern wäre das schon mehr als klasse.

Gruß


----------



## voice (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Kein Wobbler Kein Spinner:::nur Natur Oder Teig Oder Fliege::::
Voice..


----------



## 23kingpin (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



morelia2k4 schrieb:


> hallo zum zweiten mal,
> meine Frage scheint irgend wie untergegangen zu sein.
> 
> @23kingpin
> ...


----------



## 23kingpin (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



voice schrieb:


> Kein Wobbler Kein Spinner:::nur Natur Oder Teig Oder Fliege::::
> Voice..


echt hart was die leute hier vom stapel lassen !? bin froh das wenigsten einer zu mir steht (voice)!! hätte nie gedacht das es zu so einer diskusion kommt !!! aber naja jedem das seine !!!


----------



## Balouderbaer (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Hallo 23 kingpin,

glaub mir, hinter Dir stehen noch mehr Leute!
Voice hat auf das letzte Statement von Drogba die beste Antwort gegeben!

Vielen Dank für Deinen schönen Bericht!

MfG
Balou

P.S. Ich bin im August für 2 Tage in der Barweiler Mühle!


----------



## voice (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@23..... mach dir keinen kopp... es gibt immer leute die sich für das salz der erde halten und der auffassung sind toleranz wäre ne krankheit.... lass dich auf keinen fall erschrecken und auch nicht entmutigen beiträge genau so zu schreiben, wie du es für richtig hälts... streng nach dem motto was störts die deutsche eiche wenn sie ein hund bepisst.... ich freu mich jedenfalls darüber, dass du schöne tage da verlebt hast und das du erfolg hattest....
keep on fishing
voice


----------



## Ulli3D (16. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

:q Ich find es immer wieder drollig, da kommen die Rheinangler möglichst als Gruppe mit mindestens einem Kasten Bier an einen Forellenteich, nennen den  Puff und verziehen sich frustriert gegen Mittag, die Nachbarn haben gut gefangen und selber sind sie Schneider geblieben. 

Was macht man in dieser Situation? Man lästert über Forellenpuffs, erzählt Legenden von Forellen, die selbst an den blanken Haken sprangen und froh waren, dass man ihre suizidösen Absichten freudig unterstützt. 

Irgendwann werden auch diese Wurmbader, die die Besatzpolitik in ihren Vereinstümpeln hochhalten, erkennen, dass Forellenteichangeln eine eigene Art des Angelns ist, die besondere Gerätschaften und Techniken erfordert.

Schaut doch mal in die Forellenteichecke des nächstgelegenen Tackledealers. Die ist in den letzten Jahren von 3 Wandhaken auf mindestens ein Regal angewachsen und macht fast 30 % des Umsatzes aus. 

Ich geh auch ganz gerne an den Rhein angeln und es macht mir da nichts aus, auch mal nichts zu fangen. Wenn ich an den Forellensee gehe, dann möchte ich zumindest mehr Fische fangen als der Durchschnitt. Ganz einfach.:vik:

Das Pech der Forellenteichangler ist, die Karpfen-/ 
Boiliefraktion ist den Raubfischanglern nicht grün und umgekehrt. Einzig gegen die Forellenteichangler sind sie sich einig, zumindest so lange, bis mal wieder ein Raubfischangler eine Methode zum einfachen filettieren von Karpfen postet :q


----------



## voice (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@ulli.... johh...was mich am meisten stört, ist die tatsache, dass wir angler sowieso einen schweren stand haben, den wir uns durch selbstzerfleischung nicht gerade erleichtern.
aber zurück zum thema..... ich bin am sonntag in barweil aber am teich 2 ich brauch kleine zum räuchern... also wer lust und zeit hat ich bin der böse böse puffbesucher im browning anzug...
voice


----------



## voice (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

btw.... bitte bitte keine karpfendiskussion jetzt...)
voice


----------



## maarfischer (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



drogba schrieb:


> alleine bei dem publikum muss ich speien wovon die hälfte nicht mal halbwegs deutsch schreiben kann oder sich in sonst *irgenteiner weiße* sich artikulieren kann....aber das nur am rande .


 

Na ja.


----------



## voice (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



drogba schrieb:


> neid ist das gröste lobt und groses lob ...



doppel naja


----------



## Drahtesel (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



voice schrieb:


> @ulli.... johh...was mich am meisten stört, ist die tatsache, dass wir angler sowieso einen schweren stand haben, den wir uns durch selbstzerfleischung nicht gerade erleichtern.
> aber zurück zum thema..... ich bin am sonntag in barweil aber am teich 2 ich brauch kleine zum räuchern... also wer lust und zeit hat ich bin der böse böse puffbesucher im browning anzug...
> voice


hi ich in am sonntag auch zu 70% da! bin aber ehr am teich 1 zufinden! uch bin der dicke mit dem bart und der kappe auf dem kopf.(wenn ich dann da bin)
grüße sebastian


----------



## Fischpaule (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Moin
Lustige Diskussion hier....
Ich finde es durchaus legitim in einem "Fischpuff" angeln zu gehen und ob dies nun eine besondere anglerische Herausforderung ist oder nicht, hängt doch auch sehr stark von dem Gewässer ab, ich kenne Gewässer dieser Art, die fast 40ha groß sind und wenn man nicht gerade ein ausgesprochener Glückspilz ist, sollte man schon ein wenig angeln können um dort gute Fische zu fangen....
Was das fangen von besonders großen Fischen in solchen Anlagen angeht, so ist das Glücksgefühl nach einer Stunde Kampf mit einem 2m Wels im Rhein oder im "Fischpuff" das gleiche. Solche Anlagen bieten auch den Anglern, die nicht dazu kommen durch die halbe Welt zu reisen, mal die Möglichkeit das Gefühl zu erleben, einen kapitalen Fisch zu landen.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## drogba (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@ulli wenn du den joppe aus den alten tagen kennst weist du sicher das dort 100 fische und mehr manchmal normal waren.da kannst du mir nicht erzählen das das etwas mit angeln zu tun hat...und sonst war ich eigentlich auch an anderen anlagen immer recht gut dabei .aber mit euch könnte man sich sogar noch über den geschmack von salz nicht einig werden


----------



## voice (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@drogba.... ich attestiere dir einen guten abgang..... isset nu gut????
voice


----------



## 23kingpin (17. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

ja ne is klar sag doch gleich 10 000 !!!!!! drogba !?


----------



## drogba (19. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

ja wie gesagt wer den alten joppe kennt wird schon sicher wissen was ich meine


----------



## 23kingpin (19. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

ja ja du bist auch so ein joppe !!! so ne geschichten kannste wo anders erzählen das interessiert keinen !!!! mein threat scheint dich ganz schön an zu ziehen sonst würdest du nicht immer wieder drauf kommen und so ein blödsinn schreiben !!!!


----------



## Tyron (19. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@ kingpin: Petri, hab deine Story erst jetzt gelesen, schöne Fische!! Schade, dass die Anlage sooo weit von meiner Heimatstadt entfernt liegt...

@drogba: 1.: Kehre die Forellenseeangler nie wieder über einen Kamm, von wegen richtiger Aussprache, deutscher Rechtschreibung usw. Da kommt es mir echt hoch....vll. wirkt es auf dich so, weil natürlich die Anglerzahl an deutschen Forellenseen viel viel höher ist, als beispielsweise am Rhein. Da kann es schonmal den einen oder anderen Angler geben, der der deutschen Sprache nicht so mächtig ist, bzw. leichte Probleme hat, sich richtig zu artikulieren.
2.: Dein joppel-didoppel ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung, den See kenn ich aber nicht, kann mir deswegen auch kein Urteil über die Anlage erlauben. 
Allerdings zu meinen, dass in allen anderen Gewässern auch automatisch Fisch auf Fisch beißt, ist einfach völlig falsch und zeigt, dass deine Forellensee-Kentnisse bei weitem nicht so gut sind, wie du es hier durchschimmern lässt. Hier oben in Schleswig-Holstein jedenfalls gibt es keinen Teich an dem, in deinen Augen jetzt wahrscheinlich komisch, sogar 20 Fische alltäglich sind!

Wenn du nicht mehr an Forellenseen angeln gehst, ist das doch deine Sache, interessiert hier aber so ungefähr gar keinen. 
Den Trööt können sich zwar alle durchlesen, aber was bringt es, wenn jetzt hier alle schreiben, die nicht am Forellensee angeln, die Forellenseeangelei total sinnlos finden usw?? NICHTS!
Und ob du die Fische jetzt nicht besonders aufregend findest, weil sie nicht ausm Fluss oder so stammen: behalte es doch einfach für dich oder mache, wie schon angedeutet, nen eigenen Trööt auf, in dem du seitenlange Romane verfassen kannst, warum du nicht mehr an Forellenseen angelst, wieviele Tonnen Fische du früher bei deinem joppe gefangen hast, wie blöd doch alle Forellenseeangler sind und was dir sonst noch so alles schwer im Magen liegt.
Hier sind deine Posts allerdings so angebracht, wie Downrigger beim Karpfenangeln.

Das wars von meiner Seite...


----------



## pk0312 (20. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

|good: 


|laola:


----------



## drogba (20. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

schade das nur wenige menschen persönliche itegrität besitzen.wollte nur von meiner seite noch viel beileid wünschen und jedemenge spaß beim totalen verblöden.anscheinend stören dich meine äußerungen ja sehr @pk0 deshalb werde ich auch nich mehr schreiben sodass du mit deinen geistig gleich gesinnten wieder alleine die bild zeitung publizieren kannst.


----------



## wallerangler (20. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Drogba das ist mehr wie eine Frechheit was du so von dir gibst . Wenn alle Angler so engstirnig währen dann gute Nacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

@ drogba:
Es wäre mehr als gut, wenn Du Deine Ausdrucksweise nicht auf "Bild"niveau halten würdest sondern Dich der hier angemessenen befleissigen würdest. 

Im anderen Falle (und bei weiteren persönlichen Angriffen) werden wir halt wieder mal die Verwarnungen aus der Ecke holen müssen.

@ Alle:
Haltet Euch bitte ALLE an den hier gewünschten und normalerweise üblichen Ton (auch wenns manchmal schwerfällt...)


----------



## 23kingpin (21. April 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

kannst dein posting ruhig drin lassen in meinem threat geht es ja so wieso nur noch darum ob mann ein freund von forllen teichanlagen ist oder nicht ! kann es auch nicht verstehen das solche dumm schwätzer jeden threat versauen !!!! schade drum hätte gern nen paar meinungen zur bahrweiler mühle gehört !?


----------



## voice (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

ich war noch 2 mal am teich der riesen....beim ersten mal hab ich bis 14.30 keinen biss gehabt... dann erklärte mir thomas, dass er nun mit 2 unterschiedlichen teigen angeln würde.. einmal hell einmal dunkel...so geknetet, dass eine seite komplett hell und die andere komplett dunkel ist... das lichtspiel wäre ein weiterer reiz.... gemacht und mit 6 forellen in 2 stunden nach hause gegangen.... beim nächsten mal hab ich morgens sehr viele bisse verhauen, da die forellen sehr spitz gebissen haben... aber dennoch 7 stück.
bin mehr als zufrieden.
außerdem 2 extrem geile tage.....
voice


----------



## Wallerbernd (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



23kingpin schrieb:


> ja hört sich doch gut an haben vom 7.6. bis 9.6. gebucht wenn du lust hast kannste dann ja mal vorbei schauen !!! wollen es dann mal auf die welse versuchen ab mai werden denn wieder afrika welse besetzt !!!


 
afrikawels ist das ein neu endeckter fisch?|bigeyes


----------



## 4420 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Gute Frage! Würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren...Sagt mir nämlich nix.


----------



## Ronacts (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Bin auch am WE vom 7.bis 8. in der Anlage.
Vielleicht sieht man sich #6
Darf man da eigentlich mit Köderfisch angeln?

Gruß ronny


----------



## 23kingpin (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*



Wallerbernd schrieb:


> afrikawels ist das ein neu endeckter fisch?|bigeyes


ist nen lungenfisch der aus afrika kommt !!!! soweit ich das wei?? !?


----------



## biomaster (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: teich der riesen !!!!*

Sorry aber glaubst du man könnte diesen Fisch in ein deutsches Gewässer einsetzen ;+
Gruß Biomaster
Der afrikanische Wels (u.a.* Zitterwels* (_Malapterurus electricus_)  lebt in ruhigen warmen Gewässern in ganz Afrika. Der Wels kann mehrere Tage ohne Wasser leben und atmet dabei Luft durch spezielle Organe. In Europa wird der der Wels in der *Warmwasser-Aquakultur gezüchtet*.




23kingpin schrieb:


> ist nen lungenfisch der aus afrika kommt !!!! soweit ich das wei?? !?


----------

